# Iftar Buffets



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

So... where are you breaking the fast?
Iftar buffets are quite popular here in Dubai. Seems like every restaurant on the corner has some sort of all-you-can eat spread after sundown during the Holy Month.

If you're like me, then food is more of a hobby than a necessity. 
I'm interested to hear where you have eaten for Iftar or suhoor this Ramadan.
In case you don't have time to scour the web for who's got what: TimeOutDubai has done it for you.
Time Out Dubai - City Guide, Information, Events, Reviews & What's On in the City of Dubai

Tell me... What's good?


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

So faw I've went o Hallab, Wafi Gourmet, Karam & Chandelier. They all serve nice food. 
I haven't went for Souhour anywhere yet, but will be trying the JBR tent next week


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

Midos said:


> So faw I've went o Hallab, Wafi Gourmet, Karam & Chandelier. They all serve nice food.
> I haven't went for Souhour anywhere yet, but will be trying the JBR tent next week


Terrific! I've heard good things about Wafi Gourmet. That may be a stop for my Iftar train this week


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'll be putting up a thread for a Forum Iftar next week. Hope you join us.


----------



## tounzz (Jul 10, 2010)

I would like to join if Iftar is after Aug 24th (I am not currently in Dubai).

Wafi Gourmet and Karam are great as Midos said.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Address Marina or Downtown, The Palace - great food... if you are fine with 5-star hotel


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

Free_Spirit said:


> Address Marina or Downtown, The Palace - great food... if you are fine with 5-star hotel


I'm headed to The Palace tomorrow night with a few friends from work.
Will post my critique after.
But I may pass out from the 180dhs price tag...


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

The Palace is good enough for Iftar, however price is not only 180 dhs if you cite the beverages after Iftar like Turkish coffee or Moroccon tea


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

xpatusa said:


> I'm headed to The Palace tomorrow night with a few friends from work.
> Will post my critique after.
> But I may pass out from the 180dhs price tag...


Try Address Marina - they even have sushi for Iftar... I've never seen than before


----------



## desres (Oct 31, 2009)

We tried the Iftar tent at Atlantis Hotel on Friday 

Food was good choice all the usual iftar dishes but nothing special 
price per head 155 Dhs but BEWARE they have all over their website 25% off ALL food & beverage when you use your emirates NBD card but when we paid with the card they said " oh not on the Iftar buffet" wouldnt go again ..... 
typical Atlantis !!


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

desres said:


> We tried the Iftar tent at Atlantis Hotel on Friday
> 
> Food was good choice all the usual iftar dishes but nothing special
> price per head 155 Dhs but BEWARE they have all over their website 25% off ALL food & beverage when you use your emirates NBD card but when we paid with the card they said " oh not on the Iftar buffet" wouldnt go again .....
> typical Atlantis !!


that's because Iftar is considered a special occasion and usually promotions are not valid for special occasions... which restaurant did you try? i am wondering if they have seafood on Iftar buffet...


----------



## desres (Oct 31, 2009)

Free_Spirit said:


> that's because Iftar is considered a special occasion and usually promotions are not valid for special occasions... which restaurant did you try? i am wondering if they have seafood on Iftar buffet...


We went to the Asateer .. big Iftar tent .. before the hotels main entrance
didnt see any seafood thats what i was looking for .. they had all the tradional arabic dishes .. the desserts were nice


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

desres said:


> We went to the Asateer .. big Iftar tent .. before the hotels main entrance
> didnt see any seafood thats what i was looking for .. they had all the tradional arabic dishes .. the desserts were nice


Thanks, maybe i'll try
Going to Address Dubai Mall tonight - I will share tomorrow


----------



## desres (Oct 31, 2009)

Free_Spirit said:


> Thanks, maybe i'll try
> Going to Address Dubai Mall tonight - I will share tomorrow


OK enjoy ... look out for the handmade chocolates ... they have a display & make them on the spot


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

desres said:


> OK enjoy ... look out for the handmade chocolates ... they have a display & make them on the spot


thanks for the tip, i'll do that, shall i keep some for you?


----------



## desres (Oct 31, 2009)

Free_Spirit said:


> thanks for the tip, i'll do that, shall i keep some for you?


The chocs were in Atlantis btw forgot to say  the funny thing is i didnt see them till i was leaving


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

REVIEW: Ewaan @ The Palace - Old Town
180dhs including soft drinks, coffee, tea
Food as far as the eye could see!

The dates that they have at the host stand are TO DIE FOR~
Nothing to worry about with the food selection or quantity inside.
They had everything from Lamb & Rice to Hammour & Rice to shawarmas, moster-size prawns, salads, butter chicken, mixed grill, and a nice selection of Arabic and western desserts.
(You must try the marshmallows and dip them in the milk chocolate by the crepe station. OMG. They must have been homemade marshmallows b/c they just melt in your mouth)
The Umm Ali was runny but the flavor was still good.

I left the restaurant stuffed to the gills and went to bed still full several hours later.
Was it worth it? Yes.
(and I'm not one to go out and spend 200dhs for dinner on a weeknight... well, any night for that matter)


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

xpatusa said:


> REVIEW: Ewaan @ The Palace - Old Town
> 180dhs including soft drinks, coffee, tea
> Food as far as the eye could see!
> 
> ...


yammy yammy, i will definitely do it this weekend or next week.... by the way after Ramadan try brunch there - they serve black caviar ))


----------



## smily (Aug 16, 2010)

In case yu guys are interested or happen to be heading that way the Rainbow restaurent in Sharjah is also pretty good on the Iftar Buffet as well as the dinner options. food is pretty good & they have a mixure of an indian / arabic / chinese spread.


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

Had Iftar at the Ponderosa in Bahrain!
Stay classy Dubai...


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

So can someone please mention some places that have a reasonable selection of Arabic foods, at a reasonable price...perhaps something below 180? ;-)


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Check out the timeout website. They had a number of selections.


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

paisleypark said:


> So can someone please mention some places that have a reasonable selection of Arabic foods, at a reasonable price...perhaps something below 180? ;-)


I'm interested to hear what you find.
Whether it's good or not...
Keep us posted!!


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Try Hallab at Garhoud, lots of good Arabic stuff but 90 per head


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

paisleypark said:


> So can someone please mention some places that have a reasonable selection of Arabic foods, at a reasonable price...perhaps something below 180? ;-)


Dude Im not sure where you've been checking but 90% of the Iftars, including hotels around are less than 200 AED. Restaurants range is 100-150 and Hotels range is 150-200. For 180 you can eat at the most luxurious hotels, including Kempinski in Emirates Mall. 
If you like Lebanse grills try K Grill in Kempinski . It cost us 195/ person but it is best Iftar I've had so far, and I've been dining out on daily basis. Alternatively Sezzam is for 150 AED


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

Tropicana said:


> Try Hallab at Garhoud, lots of good Arabic stuff but 90 per head


A great restaurant!


----------



## Brad33 (Mar 31, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> I'll be putting up a thread for a Forum Iftar next week. Hope you join us.


Put us down for this, if we can get enough people together it should be a good night.

Brad & K


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Brad33 said:


> Put us down for this, if we can get enough people together it should be a good night.
> 
> Brad & K



Hi Brad,

Here's the link to the Iftar thread for the 26th. Would you be able to post a confirmation on there as I might forget to check this thread out while doing a final count. Thanks! 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...bai/55749-ramadan-iftar-26-august-2010-a.html


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

I had iftar at Mazina, The Address Marina yesterday - excellent food, wide variety of arabic and asian cuisine, many types of soups, sushi and sushimi, many deserts, Ramadan drinks bar, fresh juices, great service as usually... They were fully booked yesterday, so it's better to make a booking on weekends.


----------

